# Hip, Hip, Hooray - It's Jacqui's Birthday...



## Yvonne G (Sep 1, 2015)

*♫ ♪ To Jacqui! ♪ ♫*​


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 1, 2015)

♫ ♪ ♫ ♪ ♪ ♪ What's happening today, Jacqui? Going out to lunch with your family?


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils (Sep 1, 2015)

Happy birthday, Jacqui!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 1, 2015)

happy birthday to you 
happy birthday to you you look like a monkey and you smell like one too just kidding I actually don't know what monkeys smell like. hope you have a happy one jacqui


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sweetie!!! We love you!!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh apply birthday jacqui! What are you now? 26?


----------



## wellington (Sep 1, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACQUI. WOOHOO, Hope you have a fantastic day


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 1, 2015)

happy birthday! hope you got spoiled rotten and have a good one! 

keep on tortin'


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 1, 2015)

Wishes for a very Happy Birthday Jacqui!


----------



## Carol S (Sep 1, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACQUI.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 1, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> ♫ ♪ ♫ ♪ ♪ ♪ What's happening today, Jacqui? Going out to lunch with your family?



Lunch with Jeff. Supper tonight with three of my kidlings, Jeff and maybe my sister.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 1, 2015)

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Happy birthday, Jacqui!



Thank you!

By the way, I too love gerbils.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 1, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Oh apply birthday jacqui! What are you now? 26?



Thank you. 57 and proud of it.  Sooo where is my shelled gift??


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 1, 2015)

dmmj said:


> happy birthday to you
> happy birthday to you you look like a monkey and you smell like one too just kidding I actually don't know what monkeys smell like. hope you have a happy one jacqui



Been doing some yard work, so you may be correct about the smell. Lol


----------



## meech008 (Sep 1, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Lyn W (Sep 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Jacqui, hope you are having a lovely day!!


----------



## ascott (Sep 1, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## connerspringer (Sep 1, 2015)

It's your BIRTHDAY too?! HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## DawnH (Sep 1, 2015)

HAPPY birthday, my dear!!!


----------



## connerspringer (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks! Can't wait for my tortoise to get here on Thursday


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 1, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday Sweetie!!! We love you!!
> 
> View attachment 146331



Thank you my favorite Mom.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 1, 2015)

wellington said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACQUI. WOOHOO, Hope you have a fantastic day



Maybe not fantastic, but pretty darn nice it has been.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 1, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 146340
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol thanks!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 1, 2015)

Carol S said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACQUI.



Why thank you ma'am.


----------



## DawnH (Sep 1, 2015)

Happy birthday to you as well @connerspringer !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## 4jean (Sep 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Jacqui, I hope you have had a Fabulous day!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 1, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I hope you had a Great day


----------



## leigti (Sep 1, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils (Sep 2, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Thank you!
> 
> By the way, I too love gerbils.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jacqui! I hope it was very best of the most amazing birthdays you have ever had!
You're an awesome person and you deserve an amazing year


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 4, 2015)

Hope you had a great birthday, Jacqui!!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 4, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Jacqui! I hope it was very best of the most amazing birthdays you have ever had!
> You're an awesome person and you deserve an amazing year


now the expectations are too high


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 4, 2015)

To bad you live so far away . I'd give you a big birthday hug . Then I'd be a certified geezer squeezer ! Ha-ha First I'm sweet then I'm sour!


----------

